# Huawei P20 Pro "Smart view flip cover" Keeps OLED on?



## Deadmau2210 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey,
i recently bought a P20 Pro + the official smart view cover.

The P20 pro has a nice OLED Display but the part of the screen, visible through the cover, doesnt seem to dimm / deactivate (even though deactivate is probably a wrong word for it) unused pixels.
You can see what i mean by the attached images.

My questions are: Is that normal, can someone relate? If its not, is it a hardware or software error? If its a hardware error should i get my screen fixed?

Thanks in advance!

(Both pictures with 100% brightness)
When the smart-cover-function IS active:









When the smart-cover-function IS NOT active:


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://consumer.huawei.com/en/support/faqs/detail/?id=235434&name=HUAWEI P20 Pro

?


----------



## Deadmau2210 (Jun 19, 2018)

SpywareDr said:


> https://consumer.huawei.com/en/support/faqs/detail/?id=235434&name=HUAWEI P20 Pro
> 
> ?


That setting is like what the case tries to do just better (with a perfect Black). But its not focused on the "window" of the cover. Closing the cover disables the always on function as long as its closed.
Plus i dont what to get rid of my case.
I think i didnt explain enough what i actually mean.

On the right (of the highlighted area) you can see what color it should be. On the left what it displays.









The screen overall works fine. The Black levels are as nice as they can be.

Only if the phone notices that the case cover is in its closed state, the normally perfect black appears like its from a LCD display


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like to increase the blackness of the background would require reducing the brightness.


----------

